# Ram and CPU for sale!



## AznPride83 (Nov 22, 2007)

Nanya DDR2 Ram, 2x1GB PC2 6400 DIMM - 50 shipped for the pair, 30 shipped each.

AMD Athlon 64 Bit X2 Cores 5000+ 2.6GHz BOX, Comes with heatsink. (Note: This is not the black edition) - 90 shipped?

Prices are negotiable, international buyers accepted. Trades accepted too.

Thanks, AsianPride


----------



## AznPride83 (Nov 22, 2007)

Pics will be up shortly.


----------



## AznPride83 (Nov 22, 2007)




----------



## PohTayToez (Nov 22, 2007)

What are you looking for to trade?


----------



## AznPride83 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hm, what do you have? I need a case, psu or some speakers.


----------



## AznPride83 (Nov 25, 2007)

Bumppp


----------



## PohTayToez (Nov 25, 2007)

What sort of case/psu/speakers are you looking for.  I have cheap cases that were like P2 computers... I have a couple of nicer looking Compaq/EMachine cases, a couple of plain whiteboxes, and a nice looking black case.

As for PSUs... I have plenty of cheap ones from 200W-350W and some brand new HEC 585W which are my favorite PSUs for the money.


----------



## Calibretto (Nov 25, 2007)

Is the CPU Socket AM2 or 939?


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 25, 2007)

Its AM2, they never made a X2 5000 for 939.


----------



## AznPride83 (Nov 26, 2007)

PohTayToez said:


> What sort of case/psu/speakers are you looking for.  I have cheap cases that were like P2 computers... I have a couple of nicer looking Compaq/EMachine cases, a couple of plain whiteboxes, and a nice looking black case.
> 
> As for PSUs... I have plenty of cheap ones from 200W-350W and some brand new HEC 585W which are my favorite PSUs for the money.


Any speakers?



Calibretto said:


> Is the CPU Socket AM2 or 939?


AM2 of course



StrangleHold said:


> Its AM2, they never made a X2 5000 for 939.


Nicely explained


----------



## AznPride83 (Nov 26, 2007)

Bump... cyber monday, buy it now and get a free windows XP Pro key (legal!)


----------



## PohTayToez (Nov 26, 2007)

AznPride83 said:


> Any speakers?



Whoops, forgot to mention.  Yeah, cheap ons though, like the other stuff.  I think mostly what I have are the kinds that come with a prebuilt machine... I might have one or two sets that include a subwoofer, though.


----------



## AznPride83 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hmm... can I buy a subwoofer off of you? I'm looking for a sub to use cus I have a receiver already and some nice bookshelf speakers but the sub blew out


----------



## PohTayToez (Nov 26, 2007)

Sure.  My stuff is at my parents house, I can get some pictures to you Thursday probably.


----------



## Jet (Nov 26, 2007)

AznPride83 said:


> Bump... cyber monday, buy it now and get a free windows XP Pro key (legal!)



Buy what?


----------



## Jabes (Nov 26, 2007)

Jet said:


> Buy what?



hes talking about the ram and cpu I think


----------



## AznPride83 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah buy the ram or the CPU and get a free XP Pro key and a disc (copied disc but the key is legal)


----------



## epidemik (Nov 26, 2007)

How bout 1 stick of ram and get the key?  (Pushing it?)
30$ for windows and a gig of ram, nice


----------



## AznPride83 (Nov 27, 2007)

OK I guess. PMing you now


----------



## AznPride83 (Nov 28, 2007)

Bump


----------



## AznPride83 (Nov 29, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Michael (Dec 5, 2007)

At all interested in owning your own website/forum? ..it comes with a domain name that has 10.5+ months before renewal (domains renew in 12 month intervals).


----------



## Kesava (Dec 5, 2007)

makmillion said:


> At all interested in owning your own website/forum? ..it comes with a domain name that has 10.5+ months before renewal (domains renew in 12 month intervals).



um... what...?
i would mark this as spam except you have like over 600 posts. so your not one of those random spammers... whats going on? lol

why not start a new thread and ask? if thats allowed. instead of spamming in peoples posts


----------



## oscaryu1 (Dec 5, 2007)

I think he wants to trade  After all, he's not telling people to join or actually spamming


----------



## AznPride83 (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah I guess. Maybe. It just looked like spam but theres no links. Hm. IDK I don't really need a website. I'll pass


----------



## Kesava (Dec 5, 2007)

lol i get it now. haha


----------



## Michael (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow, yeah lol  I was offering a trade :]


----------

